# How well are you pareparred for this ?



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

A world changing major event has taken place. ALL industrialization has ceased. All communications, travel, commerical food production, factories, gobermint, Law enforcement, military etc is finished. 

In other words, we have landed back in the 1700's. Now, here is the real question for you. How well preppared to continue on with life in this regard ? Do you have garden seeds, and the knowledge to produce your own food. Do you have anything in any large quanity to barter or trade with ? Do you have adquate water and water treatment supplies ? Basic first aid supplies along with the knowledge to use the correctly ? Forget tv, movies and the fiction books. Lets get real here. Think and then think some more


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

nadja said:


> A world changing major event has taken place. ALL industrialization has ceased. All communications, travel, commerical food production, factories, gobermint, Law enforcement, military etc is finished.
> 
> In other words, we have landed back in the 1700's. Now, here is the real question for you. How well preppared to continue on with life in this regard ? Do you have garden seeds, and the knowledge to produce your own food. Do you have anything in any large quanity to barter or trade with ? Do you have adquate water and water treatment supplies ? Basic first aid supplies along with the knowledge to use the correctly ? Forget tv, movies and the fiction books. Lets get real here. Think and then think some more


I could manage, since I was born on Patriots Day, I would become one.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Just imagine, tomorrow morning whatever happens, does. Now, in a few weeks or months, the violence should settle down. Now you want to begin the element of long term survival. What would be your plans and how well are you and yours prepared for this event ? How many of you have skills that you may not even think about that would prove benificial to the wellbeing of a small group , providing you are now within that small group ? Can you do leather work, shoes, belts, harness's for horses and cattle to enable the use of draft animals to pull plows and wagons ? Are you at least an average hobby gardener who can teach others ? Are you prehaps a mom who has experience in homeschooling ? Maybe a nurse or doctor ? Lets see how this plays out.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

nadja said:


> Just imagine, tomorrow morning whatever happens, does. Now, in a few weeks or months, the violence should settle down. Now you want to begin the element of long term survival. What would be your plans and how well are you and yours prepared for this event ? How many of you have skills that you may not even think about that would prove benificial to the wellbeing of a small group , providing you are now within that small group ? Can you do leather work, shoes, belts, harness's for horses and cattle to enable the use of draft animals to pull plows and wagons ? Are you at least an average hobby gardener who can teach others ? Are you prehaps a mom who has experience in homeschooling ? Maybe a nurse or doctor ? Lets see how this plays out.


I'm a guy so no Mom in me.BTW just what are your skills?
I live in the woods, forage, garden , cut wood , hunt, fish, build holsters and knives. I have lots of hand tools and know how to use them . I have basic medical knowledge. So like I said, what's your skills. I have to go do my daily perimeter check and blast a few caps.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Lets see, what are my skills ? I am a retired framer (wood butcher) also erected steel buildings, welding, brazeing, military service 65'-69' , plumbing, electrical, and oh yes building solar systems for other people , already have my system just about where I want it to be.


----------



## socom8721 (Sep 20, 2012)

Always studying, watching, listening and learning... Planning, saving, storing and I think we got this... But... you never know do you?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

nadja said:


> Lets see, what are my skills ? I am a retired framer (wood butcher) also erected steel buildings, welding, brazeing, military service 65'-69' , plumbing, electrical, and oh yes building solar systems for other people , already have my system just about where I want it to be.


"They" used to call me a "Wood Butcher" also, but I was building wood models for Big 3 , General Dynamics, Boeing, Sirkorsky


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

AquaHull, good for you. The skills are pretty much the same. I would not make a good cabinet maker, but can slam a house up in just days with one or two good helpers. I also taught arc. drawing (one year only) and was very very good in structural design - wood


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

socom8721 said:


> Always studying, watching, listening and learning... Planning, saving, storing and I think we got this... But... you never know do you?


Right, there are so many Doomsday scenarios that we don't know which'll hit us first..
I drew up this list, can anybody tell me if i've missed any out?

1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and half of Asia.
2- *World War 3 exchange of nuclear weapons *poisoning virtually the entire planet.
3- *A plague *wiping out most humans on earth after accidental release from a bio research lab, or a deliberate release by terrorists to wipe out the population of a specific country.
4- *EC Event *(Economic Collapse) triggering total breakdown of law and order resulting in looting gangs etc. 
5- *EM pulse *(from a solar flare or nuclear bomb) blows out the electricity grid and electronics, it'll be bad but hopefully the govt will have contingency plans to get relief food and medicine convoys up and running.
6- *Mega-earthquake *bigger than anything the earth has experienced before, demolishing a whole bunch of cities.
7- *Mega-tsunami *triggered by gigantic quake at sea, wiping out coastal areas for a hundred miles or more inland.
8- *Runaway volcano *that carries on spewing out dust and ash for many months, throwing a grey wind-carried shroud around the planet blocking out sunlight and triggering subzero temperature drops.
9- *Massive meteor strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years like what wiped out the dinosaurs..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My house would look like Jed Clampetts


----------



## socom8721 (Sep 20, 2012)

Exactly Lucky Jim... I learned a long time ago on a planet very far away (LOL)... the best laid plans always need to be open for modification.

Right now, we make our own clothes... Grow our own food... Produce our own clean water from multiple sources and produce our own fuel and electricity... but we can't take more than we can manage or carry if we have to move and move quickly... and there is no contingency for total devastation.

When you can accept the fact that you will die and there is nothing you can do about it ... you can live your life like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## socom8721 (Sep 20, 2012)

ha ha ha Aqua Hall, I think all of our houses would look like that, before he got to Beverly Hills!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

socom8721 said:


> Exactly Lucky Jim... I learned a long time ago on a planet very far away (LOL)... the best laid plans always need to be open for modification...


Yes, as grasshopper would say-


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I am solely an economic collapse prepper because, honestly, I wouldn't want to survive some of the other big events, sspecially if it meant my 99.9% of my friends, family, and children were going to die. It would be so hard to go on without them. They are all I have in the world. 

I don't think I'm never going to feel completely ready for when TSHTF, so these questions always get my gears moving. I've tried to prep skills above stuff and have been prepping for about two months now. In that time, I've built a small library, learned how to can, bought books on foraging that are specific to my area, and have learned alternative ways to sterilize water and start fires. We also have a small arsenal of firearms. 

STRENGTHS: Location, skills, good food and water supply, guns
WEAKNESSES: Need more ammo and meds in our stockpile, need less debt, and a better homestead.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

preppermama said:


> I am solely an economic collapse prepper because, honestly, I wouldn't want to survive some of the other big events, sspecially if it meant my 99.9% of my friends, family, and children were going to die. It would be so hard to go on without them. They are all I have in the world..


On the other hand, once you've got over the terrible shock of losing everybody, maybe you'll want to look after the little old lady down the street who somehow survived, and help a few orphaned kids who are running around, and do what you can for the ill and injured people in the neighbourhood. If you were dead you wouldn't be able to help them.
You might even feel you've been spared precisely so you can help people..
_"Then I heard the voice of the Lord saying, "Whom shall I send? And who will go for us?" And I said, "Here am I. Send me!"- Isaiah 6:8_


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Great, Jim. You just made me tear up. Jerk!



I am in no way prepared to make it on my own. Period. Not if the event is one that shuts everything down for a long time. On the other hand, I am not alone in my way of thinking and there is a group of us who intend on pulling together.
You are going to have to pull together with like-minded people. I don't care what Hollywood might suggest, you will not make it by yourself.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have mom experience and raising two marines. I have made sure i can break and ride horses. ride motorcycles dirt and street, i can ranch, farm, nurse, I have maint and contruction knowlegde manage millions of dollars per month as a sr property manager sit on executive council of national professional organizations. and not afraid to get my hands dirty. i can also fieldstrip and clean guns and get a nice shot in. tomorrow i have private training for pistol and will go to front sight firearms institute with my older son in November (advanced pistol), we have lifetime memberships - and advanced rifle training in march (ar's).
i do odd roadtrips hopefully to teach my boys so at least it isnt a mystery and we have vast experiences, dog mushing, hot air balloons, ziplining, segways, adventure motorcycle tours and horse back riding. just to name a few. I say id be a good person to have on yer team.

my best trait is that i can lead or follow...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> ..You are going to have to pull together with like-minded people. I don't care what Hollywood might suggest, you will not make it by yourself.


Yes there's strength in groups, but the key phrase is "like-minded people", because I'm sure none of us would want to shack up with pains-in-the-derrieres, no matter how expert they were in their chosen fields.
This clip from 'Survivors 1975' explores the theme where a young agricultural whizzkid named Mark joins a group, but despite his expertise, they decide they don't want him because he's boring, arrogant, insulting and badly affects the morale of the group.
They don't actually have the heart to kick him out, but he senses he's not wanted so he packs his bags and goes..


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Jim, kinda like O'bummer don't ya think ? LOL


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, I hear the US national debt has gone from 10 trillion to 16 trill under Obama, so that can't have helped US morale one bit..


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucky Jim, did you catch the version of that show BBC did in 2009? They only did about a session or two but it was good. Watched it on Netflix about two weeks ago.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

LAWNKILLER said:


> Lucky Jim, did you catch the version of that show BBC did in 2009? They only did about a session or two but it was good. Watched it on Netflix about two weeks ago.


I only watched a few episodes of it (the Survivors TV remake) but couldn't really get into it because of the wooden acting. It didn't go down too well with most viewers either and was cancelled after 2 series which aired 2008 to 2010 (total 12 episodes).
By comparison the original 'Survivors' ran for 38 episodes in the 1970's and I'd still rate it the best survival show or film ever made.
All 38 eps are available on youtube, type 'Survivors 1975' into the youtube search box.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I have thought a lot about this as I would imagine anyone who visits this forum does. I have the seeds, I have the water purifier, I have firearms and ammunition & reloading supplies in good quantity. I've had considerable experience in wood working, welding, farming, and manufacturing. Given raw materials I can make do. I expect that my family could make do if we could avoid the other citizens that would want to take from us during the first few weeks of any grand event.

1895gunner


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

For long term water purification, you may want to take a look at this: Bio Water Sand Filter. Just type it into your search bar and see if it still comes up.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i have mom experience and raising two marines. I have made sure i can break and ride horses. ride motorcycles dirt and street, i can ranch, farm, nurse, I have maint and contruction knowlegde manage millions of dollars per month as a sr property manager sit on executive council of national professional organizations. and not afraid to get my hands dirty. i can also fieldstrip and clean guns and get a nice shot in. tomorrow i have private training for pistol and will go to front sight firearms institute with my older son in November (advanced pistol), we have lifetime memberships - and advanced rifle training in march (ar's).
> i do odd roadtrips hopefully to teach my boys so at least it isnt a mystery and we have vast experiences, dog mushing, hot air balloons, ziplining, segways, adventure motorcycle tours and horse back riding. just to name a few. I say id be a good person to have on yer team.
> my best trait is that i can lead or follow...


Darling, with a sweet smile like yours. anybody'd be gad to have you on their team anytime..


----------



## Zack (Oct 5, 2012)

Very thought provoking, and scary too at the same time. It's a very unlikely scenario, it will take the whole world down with it. But I'm somewhat sure mankind will survive this one too, if it ever happens


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Zack said:


> Very thought provoking, and scary too at the same time. It's a very unlikely scenario, it will take the whole world down with it. But I'm somewhat sure mankind will survive this one too, if it ever happens


Yeah anything could hit us, my money's on a massive meteor/asteroid strike. Jupiters been clobbered by one so it could be Earth's turn next.
Here's a list of possible disasters, let me know if i've missed any out-

1- *Chernobyl-type nuclear plant accident*, but on a much bigger scale, poisoning an area as big as the USA or the whole of Europe and Asia.
2- *Massive meteor or asteroid strike *wiping out millions with blast and tsunami, and kicking up enough dust to black out the sun for years like what wiped out the dinosaurs.
3- *World War 3 exchange of nuclear weapons *poisoning virtually the entire planet.
4- *A plague *wiping out most humans on earth after accidental release from a bio research lab, or a deliberate release by terrorists to wipe out the population of a specific country, or perhaps a virus naturally evolves that has no cure.
5- *EC Event (Economic Collapse)* triggering total breakdown of law and order resulting in looting gangs etc. 
6- *EM pulse (from a solar flare or nuclear bomb)* blows out the electricity grid and electronics, it'll be bad but hopefully the govt will have contingency plans to get relief food and medicine convoys up and running.
7- *Mega-earthquake *bigger than anything the earth has experienced before, demolishing a whole bunch of cities.
8- *Mega-tsunami *triggered by gigantic quake at sea, wiping out coastal areas for a hundred miles or more inland.
9- *Runaway volcano *that carries on spewing out dust and ash for months, throwing a grey wind-carried shroud around the planet blocking out sunlight and triggering subzero temperature drops.
10- *Haywire weather *(nonstop storms, tornadoes, hurricanes, floods etc) caused by global warming, pollution, ozone depletion etc


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I will type one up of what I would do then paste later. I want to take some time with this.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Well , I hope it is making you put your thinking caps on. Anything, can happen at anytime when it comes to natural disasters. Just because we are not old enough to have seen them happen before, doesn't mean it won't. Only means we haven't seen them yet.


----------

